

47 Top Technologists Submit Comment on NSA Spying - JosephHall
https://www.cdt.org/files/pdfs/nsa-review-panel-tech-comment.pdf

======
a3n
I'll read this later, and I applaud their effort, but really, the review group
is only meant to pacify, and they don't need technical guidance for that.

Feh.

